# 1976 9.9 Johnson



## mtnman (Apr 8, 2008)

Im going to check out an 1976 9.9 Johnson short shaft today. The guy said that he will gaurentee that it starts withing 3 pulls everytime. It was rebuilt last summer and is supposably in great shape and he only wants $200 for it so if its starts Ill but it but that puts me in another perdicament. Now I need to find a boat to put it on! I will have one before fall.


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet deal! Hope you get it!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 11, 2008)

well he was full of crap and the motor looked like it came from the scrap yard. We pulled for about 1/2hr and I finally gave up. It was getting spark and fuel but would not run. I know nothing about small engines so I decided to pass up on the deal.


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear it, but better that you did not lose any $$$.


----------



## tholdah (Apr 11, 2008)

mtnman said:


> well he was full of crap and the motor looked like it came from the scrap yard. We pulled for about 1/2hr and I finally gave up. It was getting spark and fuel but would not run. I know nothing about small engines so I decided to pass up on the deal.



I'm an experienced back yard mechanic (amatuer boat mechanic). There are 3 things and egine needs to run: 1 - fuel, 2 - spark, and 3 - compression. If you have these 3, a motor should fire. It could have a weak spark due to a bad coil or CDI; it could have low complression due to worn piston rings, but it will still run....it will just run like crap! ALWAYS check the spark on a used motor, and ALWAYS check the compression.


----------



## Gamefisher (Apr 11, 2008)

Whenever someone says it starts in 2-3 pulls, that usually means it doesn't run


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 11, 2008)

> Whenever someone says it starts in 2-3 pulls, that usually means it doesn't run



Means is doesnt run or, it starts in two or three pulls when you pump the priming bulb 21 and a half time, while giving the motor gas, with the choke in the sweet spot that you kinda have to find after a few times out, and most improtantly be sure it has a constant mist or ether into the carb....then maybe it will fire up. :?


----------



## mtnman (Apr 18, 2008)

Im looking at a 14 ft jon boat right now with an old 7.7 gamefisher on it and I know this is a good motor because ive been out on this boat a hundred times but he hasnt got the numbers right yet to fit my budget. But he just hits a deer in his jeep and is strapped for cash so he will be seeing things differntly real soon. The motor is great but the boat needs a little work but nothing I cant handle, I hope. It does float though so that a great starting point.


----------

